# Smoked my first fatty (4/3/2010)



## branson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

After I found out about the Bacon Explosion last year, I've been wanting to smoke one.  With a little research, I found this site and found out about the real fatties.  I tried my first one Saturday.  Lemme just say that this thing is heaven on Earth!  

I used 1 lb of thick cut bacon for the lattice (big thanks to my fiancée for weaving this; i tried and failed) and 1 lb each of mild and hot breakfast sausage.  It was filled with sautéed green peppers, onions, mushrooms, and some colby jack cheese.

It went on my ECB for just under 3 hours using mesquite chunks.  The end result was just amazing, and I have plans for future fatties already!

-- B


----------



## captsly (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice looking fattie there!!  Nice Qview also!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 7, 2010)

nice lookin fatty, good job


----------



## rdknb (Apr 7, 2010)

very good looking fattie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for your first


----------



## caveman (Apr 7, 2010)

Now that there is a great looking fattie.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Welcome to SMF Branson.  Why don't you stop over in "Roll Call" & tell us about yourself so that we call give you a nice warm welcome.


----------



## allen (Apr 7, 2010)

I have done fatties before but my bacon weave stunk, It looks like you did an excellent job, and your fiance did good also.


----------



## branson (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone.  The bacon weave was all her.  I started and she took over shortly.  I was making a mess of it.  The fatty was delicious.  I wished I'd made a couple...  There's sure to be more in coming weeks.


----------



## westsmoke (Apr 7, 2010)

Be careful- they are addicting. Ive been smoking fatties every weekend for the last 2 months since I first saw them on here. I still havent done a weave that looked that pretty.


----------



## caveman (Apr 7, 2010)

Also, if your fiancee is already helping you to smoke, marry her NOW!!!

I'll bet your doctor is very upset with you!!


----------



## roller (Apr 7, 2010)

That is a great job....


----------



## meateater (Apr 7, 2010)

I just bumped my head on the monitor, thought it was dinner! Nice job and nice smoke ring, ya sure this is your first?


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 7, 2010)

Dude, You Hit The Ground Running!
Points for a Great Looking Fatty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Todd


----------



## treegje (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow excellent job that had to be good


----------



## violator (Apr 10, 2010)

I just ate, and that fattie still looks GREAT. Very NICE!!!!!


----------

